# New C-10 Carrier Board w/Lithium Battery & Charger



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone, we have come out with a new version of our very popular C-10 Carrier Board, the C-10L which comes with an 18.5V 5200mah Lithium-Ion Battery-Pack & Charging Circuit Board. In the photo's below we have installed the C-10L in a AML 40ft. single door box-car, with metal ball-barring wheels. You will notice we have also installed the QSI Magnum controller board and receiver card along with an external DPDT switch and DC power jack, because in most single sided box-cars the door does not lineup with our internal Run/Off/Charge switch. This is what makes the C-10 very versatile, it can be placed in Box-Cars, Gondola's, Coal & Grain Hoppers and still can be remotely controlled from outside your trailing-car. I have also extended a four wire Aristo connector to the engine, so the Red & Black wires will connect to the motor leads and the Yellow & Green wires can be connected to the speaker. We are also in full production manufacturing the plex-glass speaker cover to enhance the sound producted by the PUI 5W 8ohm, 8oz. magnet speaker. I will have more information via our website in the upcoming days, enjoy...

Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations, LLC
http://www.cordlessrenovations.com/


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

So, let me see, I have to rewire all of my locos with a 4 conductor plug for this to work.


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh No, you will still connect the motor + - output leads to your loco and everything (front & rear lights, sound, smoke, etc...) will operate as usual. I just added an additional speaker to the front of all three of my GP-40's and connected them with a four pin Aristo so all four speakers ran off of one sound system. Sorry for the confusion... 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Rick, When I try to go to your website I get a malware warning from Google. Your site may of been hijacked. 

Will you be at one of the train shows in SO Cal in June 

Paul


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

I had a similar result as Paul reported when I clicked on the link to your website. Going to your site resulted in the following statement on-screen from my Firefox browser:

____________________________________________________________________ 


Reported Attack Page!

This web page at www.cordlessrenovations.com has been reported as an attack page
and has been blocked based on your security preferences.Attack pages try to install 
programs that steal private information, use your computer to attack others, or damage 
your system.Some attack pages intentionally distribute harmful software, but many are 
compromised without the knowledge or permission of their owners. 

____________________________________________________________________ 


I have visited your website previously (within the past month) using the same browser and di not get any warning, so this was new.

Rick


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's something interesting that may help you (Rick) with regard to this website warning.

If I go to the website address you shared in your opening message above (www.cordlessrenovations.com), I get the browser warning every time.


However, if I go to the web address below, there are no warnings and I can browse the various areas of your site without any browser warnings.

http://cordlessrenovations.com/store/

Rick


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi guys, 

Yes, and thanks for the info, I just received the same warning to Godaddy and we are working on the fixing the problem. But in the meantime, please refer to www.cordlessrenovations.com/store get to our website. 

Thanks again, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Now that link is being reported as an attack webpage....you have an infestation!


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, I am seeing the same results (attack warning) on the link that Rick Isard suggested to use above (and the same one I mentioned was working OK earlier today). I'm no web expert, but there appears to also be something going on with the Java code at the website. If I try to access the site using Internet Explorer instead of Firefox, I get Java code warnings from IE. Also, my Zone Alarm firewall produces alert statements about suspect actions related to Java coming from the website. 

At one point, even my anti-virus software (ESET Nod32) blocked some actions on the website and quarantined 2 objects described as viral related. The 2 objects that were quarantined from my visit to the website were: 

- "http : //goldcoinurl/x/nnc.jar" 
- "http : //goldcoinurl/x/nc.jar" 


(I added a couple spaces in the url strings above so they would not be active links within this message).

Nod32 reported these 2 objects as "a variant of Java.Exploit.Agent.F trojan". 

If you Google "goldcoinurl.com" the first hit says "This account was suspended. This site may harm your computer." 

I hope and trust that the offending "what-ever-it-is" will soon be dealt with and the site can be restored to normal use. I've been considering a battery driven G-scale solution and the Cordless Renovations site has been a useful resource. 

Rick


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we have fixed the problem and we're just waiting for Goggle to remove the attachment. We did not have a virus and/or our website was not hacked. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Dieselguy (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, all is well on my end again. The site is behaving perfectly using both Firefox and Explorer with no alerts either from my Firewall or Anti-virus software apps.


Goof stuff and glad you got it fixed.









Rick


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

We were in the process of updating both links: www.cordlessrenovations.com & www.cordlessrenovations.com/store and godaddy saw one of the link pages as a potential problem. We changed the link and life is back to normal. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations


----------

